# Supply Chain Jobs



## Neets (Sep 25, 2008)

Can any one recommend any good agencies that deal with Supply Chain related jobs? 

Tried loads from the net...and fed up of automated replies!! Would prefer to speak to someone.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

excuse my ignorance- but what is a Supply Chain job ?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Is this Supply Chain as in construction?


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

There is just one way of getting work in Dubai - get on the plane, with your CV and meet the people. 

The competition is very strong and many wants to come, get the job via the internet and don't pitch. Companies pay for work permits (AED20 000 I was told) - and unless you show a commitment from your side, they will just employ the next one!

Hundreds of people sent their CV's via the internet daily - I see it daily at work - it's unbelievable - you are special - but how will the Company know YOU are?


----------



## Neets (Sep 25, 2008)

Supply Chain in FMCG - Mainly Demand Planning/Forecasting, This could be in any field 

Thanks Kansaag - Understand the bit about Networking, been there twice this year!! Although last trip was for an interview - Planning next trip out there but would like to make appointments with agencies/companies before I come over.


----------



## michcoco (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Neets,

I totally agree with Kansaag, the best way to find a job here is to jump in the next plane because belive me you're not the only one and trust me compapnies won't waiste their time looking for new employees outside the country (procedure too long & too expensive).

I've been working in Suplly Chain since I came to Dubai. I am currently working as a Logistics Supervisor for a Multinational Company, just give me a buzz when you will be back in town i will give you some good agencies but you need to be here girl !!!!.

Hope to see you soon


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

It is possible to gain some attention while you're outside of Dubai if you have an exceptional profile...obviously! LOL...

If you think you can differentiate yourself, it might be worth it for you to give it a shot from outside of Dubai. I can provide you with a list of 50 recruitment agencies in Dubai (with their phone numbers) so that you can call up one by one...if you're up to it.


----------



## Neets (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank You...I have been trying from the UK, so will make use of the list. Dont have an issue with jumping on a plane ..but a bit worried about all the new visa rule & regs. I guess I would be allowed to stay for a month!

The interviews I had were arranged from here so it was a working holiday!! - and the last one the company even paid for it but changed there mind after telling me on the day that I got the job!!


----------

